# 1970'S Omega Flightmaster Restoration Advice



## tomah (Apr 16, 2011)

Hey guys,

I've just taken possession of an Omega Flightmaster c911 owned by my father since new, and it is in desperate need of some professional help.

It looks like it has been through wars (it got fairly beat up in a terrible car accident in the early 80's), and although it seems to be working, it needs a total overhaul.

I've already made contact with the Swatch Group, and they've recommended I send the watch to Southhampton for examination so they can advise me on the next stage of action to getting it restored.

I'd like some confirmation from someone who has done something like this before. Is this the correct course of action to take? Or are there other options? I'm in Northern Ireland.

Thanks!


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

Have a search on STS or Bienne on this forum, there is plenty of info and also before and after shots to be found of the work by both, some of them posted by me, including a couple of flightmasters.


----------



## dickstar1977 (Feb 4, 2008)

From what I can gather, if you send vintage to Southampton then they simply send it to STS and charge you around 20% extra as a handling fee

Jon is quite right, either contact STS directly or send it over to Bienne

Do you have any pics?

Cheers Tom


----------



## lordofthefiles (Jan 31, 2011)

Another vote for STS & IMHO it is well worth the investment a cracking watch that will give you years of solid service.


----------



## tomah (Apr 16, 2011)

I've heard of Bienne but not STS. I thought if I contacted Omega (Swatch Group) they would be sending it to Bienne, but that's not the case?

Who are STS and what do the initials stand for? Are they as good as Bienne?

P.S. I'll get photos up this evening.


----------



## jeffvader (Jun 10, 2008)

Swiss Time Services.

They can't machine lap the case exactly the same as the factory original like Bienne do. However STS is the UK servicing agent for Omega & there work is very good.


----------



## tomah (Apr 16, 2011)

@jeff

Yeah, I've been doing some research since I posted. I was wondering if STS had the lapping machine by now. I would have thought demand would be high enough to warrant it.

Anyway, I've touched base with STS via email and will await a response. However, I'm tempted to send the watch to Bienne as the sharp finish they can achieve on the flightmaster case would be worth it, I think.

How do you contact Bienne directly, since sending the watch to Southhampton means the watch gets done by STS?

Edit: Is this the right contact info?

OMEGA Ltd

Customer Service

Rue Staempfli 96

2500 Bienne 4

Switzerland

Phone: +4132 343 9561

Fax: +4132 343 9855


----------



## tomah (Apr 16, 2011)

The guys at Southhampton can forward the watch on to Bienne at my request, instead of STS doing it. I just have to let them know on the cover letter.

However, they said this, too:

"the workshops here at OMEGA in the UK are fully equipped to the full standards in line with our head office workshops both on the mechanical repair and re-finishing of watches."

Are they misinformed? I thought they didn't have the lapping machine in the UK?


----------



## Jack G (Apr 7, 2008)

Hello tomah and welcome to RLT.

The guys on this forum are a friendly bunch but we do like a bit of participation form new members. Maybe that's why you have not had a response to your last posting regarding contact details.

It would be great if you could post some pics of the watch in its current condition as we would all like to share the before and after pictures. Useful too if you have original boxes and documentation that you could photograph and share.

If the finishing of the case is an important part of the restoration for you then you have to send it to Bienne. There is no other choice and sending it yourself direct is better than going through a third party - even Swatch UK.

I have had a number of watches restored at Bienne including 2 Flightmasters so have experienced the Bienne factor.

For your information the contact details are:

Tel: 0041 32 343 9561

Fax: 0041 32 343 9855

email: [email protected]

You can't use the PM system until you have 50 posts but if you are willing to post your email address I am happy to give you some pointers about how to go about it.

You will learn a lot on this forum so it's worth taking the time to participate.

Regards, Jack


----------



## tomah (Apr 16, 2011)

Thanks for the welcome, Jack.

Unfortunately I don't have any documentation for the watch. My father has owned it from new, but very few think someone might be interested in all the details of a watch forty years after it's bought. Furthermore, he was only a teenage student when it was bought to him.

Anyway, here are a couple of photos of it:



















As you can see, it's missing the two o'clock pusher and also the original clasp. The crystal is very beaten up, too, and it has a bad ding in the casing around the four o'clock area. I'd love to get it looking presentable so it could be enjoyed on the wrist again.


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

It also depends on the grain your watch had when new... if its circular then STS can do that fine, its the sunburst grain thats better from Bienne. In all other respects STS and Bienne are the same I would say. Ive had work done by both and would use either again, and am doing so as I type 

Search out the old threads, its worth it...


----------



## tomah (Apr 16, 2011)

JonW said:


> It also depends on the grain your watch had when new... if its circular then STS can do that fine, its the sunburst grain thats better from Bienne. In all other respects STS and Bienne are the same I would say. Ive had work done by both and would use either again, and am doing so as I type
> 
> Search out the old threads, its worth it...


I've been endlessly reading threads on the Flightmaster all over the web, including some that have been restored.

Looking closely, mine has the sunburst grain and I think it really helps make this watch when it's done right, which is why I'll probably go with Bienne. My father will probably think I'm crazy if he knew what it'll cost to restore it, but I think it's worthy of it.


----------



## Chromejob (Jul 28, 2006)

I presume you've already come across this page, referenced in the "Rarely Seen Seamaster" thread....

http://chronomaddox.com/flightmasterarticle.html#Flightmaster_c.911


----------



## Jack G (Apr 7, 2008)

Quite a tidy watch for it's age and there is nothing there that cannot be sorted. Case refinishing as sunburst no problem by Bienne and I'm sure they will take out most if not all the dents and marks. The case back will come up pretty good too or you could just go for a new one at extra cost. New clasp and new crystal again no problem but you will have to decide if you want to keep the original dial, inner bezel and hands or go for new ones.

Crystal, crowns, pushers and hands will be included in the service cost but the dial and inner bezel will be extra if you decide to change.

Happy to give you some pointers regarding posting, customs documents and your instructions to Omega but would need your email address unless you want to wait until you have 50 posts.

By the way, your father was a very fortunate teenage student to get this watch as a gift!


----------



## tomah (Apr 16, 2011)

@David

Yeah. That page is linked to all over the web. I absolutely love the Ming Thein photos on there. I'd love to have mine looking like that, but that would require a new dial, hands, and perhaps even the bezel, which I don't think I'd want to do all that.

@Jack

Do they replace the crystal with the same material that was in it originally? Can you request sapphire? Going by how badly mine is scratched, it's doesn't seem very hard wearing.

I'd love some pointers, too. You can email me if you have the time at: reacharmen [at] gmail [dot] com


----------



## Jack G (Apr 7, 2008)

tomah said:


> @Jack
> 
> Do they replace the crystal with the same material that was in it originally? Can you request sapphire? Going by how badly mine is scratched, it's doesn't seem very hard wearing.


I believe they will only offer one type of crytal but it is worth asking them.


----------



## aroma (Dec 11, 2009)

It's worth spending quite a bit on this - good ones go for a couple of grand and from a dealer a lot more than that. Try to keep as much of the original bits (dial hands etc) as possible but the case can be machined back to new without problems

Cheers


----------



## dickstar1977 (Feb 4, 2008)

Just for info, a lapping machine creates its finish by removing a tiny layer of the case, this MUST be done (IMHO) only at Bienne, there are outfits in the UK (London) who offer the service but I have seen the results, I handled an Omega SM120 Big Blue which looked stunning but had had so much of the case 'lapped' that the bezel wouldn't stay on, when viewed sideways you couls see the curve.

Bienne and STS offer effectively the same service, for the flightmaster the decision is really around case finish, STS do replicate the starburst but it is done by hand and therefore not as pronounced. I personally use STS as I prefer the service, plus they are round the corner and I can ogle their museum collection :man_in_love:

I would echo Jons views, Bienne will give the original 'lapped' finish on the case

Good luck with the restoration

Tom


----------



## tomah (Apr 16, 2011)

@aroma

Knowing what was paid for it originally, I'm pretty sure my father will think I'm nuts for spending what it'll cost to fix it up. It'll be more than what I've ever spent to buy a watch!

Not that I'd be selling it, but I was wondering what it would be worth once complete? As it was no documentation I'm not sure, but if I could say to my father it's got a present market value of around Â£2k, then it would look more reasonable to spend money on it. I imagine its popularity is only going to increase as time goes on, causing the price to go higher.

@ds

Yeah, the finish is the only reason I'm sending it to Bienne, otherwise I'd be content to sent it to STS going by the recommendations.

Thanks for the advice.


----------



## aroma (Dec 11, 2009)

As a yardstick, I bought a really immaculate completely original first edition of the first generation Flightmaster recently. I paid a good price - not sure if I'm allowed to mention it on here but it wasn't far short of Â£2K. I have seen them in on-line dealers for nearly Â£3K.

Cheers


----------

